# Recently bought a 1993 Nissan 240SX SE



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

It's my first car. I know it has a lot of potential. I was just wondering about a few things. First, does anyone on here have a problem with a battery drain. I have went through 3 batteries and an alternator check to see what is going on with my car. Basically the battery is dead in about a week. And I was wondering if the short ram or air intake would be better as far as giving me more HP.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

C1awHamm3r said:


> It's my first car. I know it has a lot of potential. I was just wondering about a few things. First, does anyone on here have a problem with a battery drain. I have went through 3 batteries and an alternator check to see what is going on with my car. Basically the battery is dead in about a week. And I was wondering if the short ram or air intake would be better as far as giving me more HP.


You might have a short. Check the ground connection.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

short ram intake might give you like 5 to 8 tops....but it does really good on your high rpm's....i got the Injen....and waiting on the cold air extension. Hopefully the cold air will give me extra 3-5 hp atleast.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Loki said:


> short ram intake might give you like 5 to 8 tops....but it does really good on your high rpm's....i got the Injen....and waiting on the cold air extension. Hopefully the cold air will give me extra 3-5 hp atleast.


I had the Injen before I went turbo. It was nice. I still use the filter from the Injen.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I had the Injen before I went turbo. It was nice. I still use the filter from the Injen.



i took of the injen filter, since it got really oili....so im using this other one i got at hotshot shop when i got my headers......im planing on going turbo with my Ka but must built the internals ( 201k ) you should guide me a bit if you have time ofcourse. Pm me!


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

Got another question. Would making my KA24DE turbo benefit me more or less then paying for the SR20DET?


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

in the end youll pay the same amount of money to do either. Unless you can work on the car your self.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

As for the intake. I personally run the injen short ram, and I couldn't love it more... As for turboing the KA, or swapping the SR, there are sooooooooooooo many threads about that subject on this site, just search around and you'll get the info you need on that subject...


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll be doing all the work myself. And my Grandpa will be helping me since he has 40+ years as a mechanic. I know on the sr20det it is better and cheaper to get the front clip. But does that mean I would have to use that clip. Personally I love the way the 240sx looks. I don't need the slivia clip but i will get all the parts.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

You understand the clip is just a front end thats cut off a Silvia? You cant use the clip itself unless you somehow welded to together. And thats not to safe.

The front clip just allows you to have ALL the parts for the engine so you dont have to pay extra for parts missing. Plus it allows you if wanted to put the silvia front end on your car.

Also tips

Your Wairing Harness will have to be modded (lengthend and shortend)
If your going to turn the boost up 13 or 14 is max and a fual pump replacment will be needed.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I recommend the Walbro 255lph fuel pumps. Knock off 255lph pumps are okay too. As for KA turbo, well, I picked up my KAD for $305. I pieced together the turbo and accessories for about $1000. I run 7psi for now, but with injectors and management I'm aiming at 1 bar of boost. As for PMing you about KA build, shoot me a PM and ask what you want. I use stock internals for now. I recommend OBD-II ECU, so S14 KA's are the man. It might be better to buy a new engine that doesn't immediately need a rebuild than to rebuild yours. Rebuilds aren't cheap at all... I have a top mount T3/T4 setup, so it's not your run-of-the-mill bottom mount T25 or T28 with internal wastegate.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

C1awHamm3r said:


> I'll be doing all the work myself. And my Grandpa will be helping me since he has 40+ years as a mechanic. I know on the sr20det it is better and cheaper to get the front clip. But does that mean I would have to use that clip. Personally I love the way the 240sx looks. I don't need the slivia clip but i will get all the parts.



you should do your homework a bit more bro.....read, its very healthy for your brain. :cheers: also beer!


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

Well I don't plan on doing it for quite some time. I mean the KA in there now only has 93600 on it. So I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Don't lose the KA until she kicks.


----------



## Insurqueen (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, our battery kept going dead too...we had an aftermarket alarm placed on it, we had it disassembled and no more dead battery


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

Well last night I think I figured out what is actually wrong the negative (ground) battery cable is not connecting with the battery. I'll clean the cable ends today and see if i have anymore problems. I doubt I will.


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

It's has been a week almost and car is running fine. Good thing I found out about the cable.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

The after market alarm on my car kept killing the battery also I had to disconnect it now I don't have problems with my battery. 
Linda


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

That gets me worried. I plan on install an alarm today on mine. A bulldog talking alarm.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

its pointless to have an alarm on a S13 since the windows pull back enough to get in


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> its pointless to have an alarm on a S13 since the windows pull back enough to get in



hey i have a viper alarm......and i have no problem at all


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> hey i have a viper alarm......and i have no problem at all


 lemme put it this way if someone wants your car or something in it a damn alarm isnt gonna stop them


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> lemme put it this way if someone wants your car or something in it a damn alarm isnt gonna stop them


Not a problem for those of us who removed sound system to lighten the car.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Not a problem for those of us who removed sound system to lighten the car.



or are not show offs with the volume all the way up....


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Not a problem for those of us who removed sound system to lighten the car.


 and this stops them from stealing the car how? lemme repeat myself IF THEY WANT THE CAR BAD ENOUGH NOTHING WILL STOP THEM


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> and this stops them from stealing the car how? lemme repeat myself IF THEY WANT THE CAR BAD ENOUGH NOTHING WILL STOP THEM



why do you have insist on this? its pointless... they want the car bad enough? i shot the mothofo... alarm goes on, dog goes out and barks, i get the shotgun and BAM!........there! 

now can you stop crying about alarms? if you dont like it dont get it man.


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

It helps with my insurance but now much. And two it gives me more confidence about leaving it in some places I have to leave it during the day. Especially at school. Hell just the other day a car park two spots down from me got the windows smashed and rims messed up.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> why do you have insist on this? its pointless... they want the car bad enough? i shot the mothofo... alarm goes on, dog goes out and barks, i get the shotgun and BAM!........there!
> 
> now can you stop crying about alarms? if you dont like it dont get it man.


 yeah ok then you go to jail for murder real smart. full coverage insurance covers theft so why bother they'll replace the car.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> yeah ok then you go to jail for murder real smart. full coverage insurance covers theft so why bother they'll replace the car.


guess what? here in mexico a bastard gets in your garage.....and if you feel your life and your families life is in danger, you shot the mother [email protected], and its self defense! and in the states works the same way!.....looks like your car got jacked or something


----------



## C1awHamm3r (Apr 13, 2005)

Anyways I started noticing my car pinging the other day when I was going up a hill and I had overdrive on. So I talk to my grandpa and he said that is was because OD was on at the time. So I tried the same hill again with the OD off and it stopped. But now I notice it pinging after I shift. Especially if I shift at low RPMs. The oil if full. The only thing I can see is the lifters going out. Need some thoughts about this one. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> guess what? here in mexico a bastard gets in your garage.....and if you feel your life and your families life is in danger, you shot the mother [email protected], and its self defense! and in the states works the same way!.....looks like your car got jacked or something


 if your in mexico change your info it says socal....and in the states it only works as self defense if they attack you and them stealing your car is not attacking you so go right ahead and shoot him. if i get the time i'll come visit you in jail

Don


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> if your in mexico change your info it says socal....and in the states it only works as self defense if they attack you and them stealing your car is not attacking you so go right ahead and shoot him. if i get the time i'll come visit you in jail
> 
> Don



im too lazzy to change stuff, im going back in less than a month anyways.... no more Corona!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

